# WILL AMERICAS NUMBER ONE CAR BE A TRUCK ?



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Will it be made in America?
It's Possible. 
Very Possible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Model T was affordable to most Americans.

The Ford Maverick is also.

Took them all this time to return to what WORKS


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

40 m.p.g. trucks in the day of $5.00 a gallon gas is Looking Better & Better.

Ford must Build Faster !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm pretty sure America's #1 car is already a truck.

The top 3 are already trucks: Top 25 Bestselling Cars, Trucks, and SUVs of 2021


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Not made in America, made in Mexico. 2022 production totally sold out, and Ford may not even get all those orders built. Orders don't start again until the summer.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Not made in America, made in Mexico. 2022 production totally sold out, and Ford may not even get all those orders built. Orders don't start again until the summer.


I was reading that Toyota trucks have the most made in USA parts. But the engineering is in Japan and the company HQ is Japan. Ford engineering and HQ is in USA but it outsources the manufacturing. 

Depending on how you measure it, either Toyota or Ford are the most American trucks. Toyota probably hires the most Americans, but more profit dollars goes to Americans when you buy a Ford. Just the Ford Dollars are going mainly to high paid engineers and corporate folks mainly, while the Toyota funds are going to the blue collar American assemblymen and women.

Every car in my family has been from Ford, Mitsubishi, Toyota, or Tesla. I'm happy supporting these companies. Japan is a great country and a great people and I'm glad to support them. As for Mexico, I don't mind supporting Mexican manufacturing either. I'd like for them not to use parts made in China or Russia however. A lot of great people live in Russia and China, but their rulers seem bent on starting World War III and I'm not keen on financing their invasions.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The number one selling car in the USA already is a truck - the F150. If you're going to be haulin' a big imaginary load, you're gonna need a big truck to do it with.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Every human being who calls that thing a truck needs to be slapped upside the head.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I heard bad things about financing on this new ford for new buyers. like anyone gets approved. the bronco has the worst lease deal ford makes like $5000 each bronco


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Every human being who calls that thing a truck needs to be slapped upside the head.


Yeah, that's not a truck. This is a truck. Anything smaller is just a wannabe:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> The number one selling car in the USA already is a truck - the F150. If you're going to be haulin' a big imaginary load, you're gonna need a big truck to do it with.


I have a straight 6 trailblazer 4 wheel drive with factory towing package & $4,000.00 worth of front drive parts newly installed before I paid $1,500.00 for it at auction.

It will tow around 6,500 pounds in comfort.

I'm not afraid to stretch the envelope.
It's good for campers,boats,car trailers etc.

My 2 trucks are small 4 cylinders.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Yeah, that's not a truck. This is a truck. Anything smaller is just a wannabe:


Nahhhh . . . This is a Truck !










You can string together as many of these things as you want with only 1 operator . Only need 2 for this puny rocket.

Used to use these in the ship yards & fab yards.

You could jack up and move the pyramids with a few of these.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yup . . . Your truck is o.k.for light stuff.

















Small stuff is nice . . . I've been on some of the Biggest Projects in the World. No kidding.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

These lil wheel tracker crawlers beats the hell out of greasing steel & timber & trying to slide these Monsters on vessels using cranes !

Which is the Old way we used to do it.

You still have to pump water into the boat, barge, ship until it levels with the shore. Then you have to pump water in or out and tighten & loosen lines to adjust for the tides.
Big nit picking pain in the rear getting prepped.
But you do it so as not to kill anyone, destroy millions in equipment or drop mankind's latest Pinnacle of engineering Achievements into the water .

I'm sure the new vessels have computers & automation. Chevron Genesis Tension leg platform had anchor chain handling & ballast all computer regulated -& automated and I built that 2 decades ago .

You still have to weld the damn loads down to the barge or ship decks do they don't fall overboard in rough seas.

They just don't make tie down straps Big Enough . . .

You can hook together as many of these damn things as you can find . . .
I know where they have about 4 dozen parked down the road from me .
Unless they are rented out or on a boat heading overseas right now.









It's Amazing how much power you can get out of 1 v-8 diesel & a bunch of hydraulic pumps - motors !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Yeah, that's not a truck. This is a truck. Anything smaller is just a wannabe:


I believe I have Won this " pissing contest".

( All B.S. aside . . . I have dealt with things most people never imagined or even knew existed.
I used to fly to work in more helicopters than Joe Biden has flown Away from work in . I never grew up cause I kept getting BIGGER TOYS !)


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

#1 seller because it's a slug. Seller credit restrictions lower to an all time high . So you buy it


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

*2022 Ford Maverick Financing Guaranteed Approval Program Revealed.
google it...*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> *2022 Ford Maverick Financing Guaranteed Approval Program Revealed.
> google it...*


I want one.
My Chevy s-10 is a 1995 mm model. Almost 200,000 miles. It gets 26 m.p.g.
My 4 cyl. Chevy Colorado gets 21-22 m.p.g
On a good day.

I want a Small truck that seats 5 people and gets 40 m.p.g. !


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It looks great. Just saying what I read long ago and heard.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

If an SUV is considered a "truck", then we are already at this point.

I myself like the idea of a standard car-based station-wagon with the ability to fold down the back seat. Not only does it ride well, but there is a rock-solid casing that is not as easy to break in as a truck with an after-market bed-top. And how often does one need to have an open bay? Probably few enough times that it would be far better to simply rent & tow a trailer.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

The last time a non-truck was a best seller in the USA was in the early 1980s.


----------

